# Van safety



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 1, 2017)

Sooo.... after like 2 months of van dwelling, I got my first break-in. I guess thats what I get for sleeping in the punk side of town...
But that thing aside, anyone has any recommendation on how to keep the van safe? Luckily, this time I was in it, and scared the shit out of the guy. Im more worried about me sleeping at a friend's and someone driving off with everything I own.

A coworker already told me I should replace my CAT mud flaps. Apparently it screams TOOLS IN THE TRUCKK!!! 

Anything else?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 2, 2017)

I carry one of these with me in my van, it's just a squeegee handle, appropriated from any gas station.






I haven't had a break in yet, (knock on wood), but since I'm in the van pretty much the entire time it's dark outside, if some wannabe thieves tried to get in, they'd be lucky to come face to face with Krush, the laziest, friendliest 80-pound pitbull around, than to have me see them first.




(Gallon jug of water behind Krush for scale, Lol.)


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 2, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> I carry one of these with me in my van, it's just a squeegee handle, appropriated from any gas station.



Yeah, im not worried about when Im sleeping, the sole fact of them not expecting someone in the van is enough to throw anyone off and have them take off. And if they don't, they'll get kicked out. 

It really is when Im crashing at someone's that Im worried about. And 99% of my friends live in that neighborhood...


----------



## meatcomputer (Aug 2, 2017)

small gps tracker for the van is really cheap.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 2, 2017)

All you can really do is not put tempting items in view (GPS on the dash, etc), lock the doors and choose good parking. Might consider using refletix to block your windows (spray paint one side black).


----------



## Odin (Aug 2, 2017)

Make your van look like a crust mobile... patch paint and shit tint windows... then when they come knocking all you gotta do is throw out a bag of baking soda n glass to keep the zombies away.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> All you can really do is not put tempting items in view (GPS on the dash, etc), lock the doors and choose good parking. Might consider using refletix to block your windows (spray paint one side black).



Pretty much the only things you could see is a box of dumpstered food, some clothes and a drawer. Maybe some dishes. I dont have windows in the back


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Aug 3, 2017)

Did they break a window? I don't know what your budget is or even how much they cost but a car alarm would probably do the trick.

It sounds like the minimum effort for your situation it's too take your valuable with yo to your friend's house and put a club in the steering wheel.

I have a car that when I bought it the key ignition switch had been changed and I only had keys for that and not the doors so I never locked so I wouldn't lock myself out. I lived in a crack head part of town and worked downtown. My car was entered to my knowledge once or twice a month maybe more. But it didn't matter because there was nothing worth stealing in the car.


----------



## Grubblin (Aug 3, 2017)

This trick works for bears and people. If you have a key fob with a panic button keep it close at hand at night. If you hear anything sketchy hit the panic button.

When you aren't there the only things you can do are the things already mentioned. Hide the valuables and make the car look like you don't have anything worth stealing. I have no valuables and the truck already looks like that so my problems solved.

If your really worried about someone stealing it you could take the coil wire off the ignition when you park it and hide it in the van or take it with you. Only takes a few seconds and if they can't start it, they can't steal it. This also works if you plan to be DUI and sleeping in the back. If the cops come I don't think they can DUI you if your vechile is inoperable. Correct me if I'm wrong on that last part.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 3, 2017)

I had someone get into the front of my truck while I was sleeping. I woke up like "what the fuck!" I had a can of bear spray pointed at the guys face. It scared the shit out of him he said "oh shit, I saw a light in here, and there were alot of break ins in this neighborhod, I was making sure no one was in here. Ya right, tweeker. I block out all the windows in my truck with cutains when I'm not in it. A GPS tracker is not a back idea.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 4, 2017)

I have a safe that's bolted into the body work of my van. It's really well hidden and if I'm out for the day away from my van I can put anything valuable in there. So yeah not having anything nice on show (not that I've got anything worth stealing) I even remove the phone holder I use to put my phone in for navigation so they don't think I have a smart phone.

I have a beware of the dog sign on my window, might deter someone.(I also have a dog, but if I'm not in the van then she isn't either)

I also have a Stoplock Pro lock on my steering wheel. Now I'm not naive enough to think it would stop somebody who's determined jacking my van but you would need some kind of tool to get through it and that might take a minute. I kind of hope if its a choice between my van that's a bit difficult to steal Vs an easier one then they might leave mine alone.

I also have after market locks fitted on all my doors so it takes two keys to get in any door and one of those locks is a dead lock. So harder to pick.

I also pull all my curtains when I'm not there so people can't see in to tell if I'm in or not.

I also consider where I park. If I have to park somewhere dodgy I park under a street light or away from alleys people could lurk in/run away down. I don't park next to thing's that could offer cover for a thief like a big wall or something.

I've had one break in and that was into my old van and I was in there at the time. I hit the fucker over the head with a homemade baseball bat. My weapon of choice now is a hammer under my mattress or if I'm feeling lenient I'll spray hair spray in your eyes.

It's all a learning curve, there are nasty thieving bastards everywhere. I had two of my tyres slashed a couple of weeks ago, vandalism is personally more of a worry to me.


----------



## Sameer (Aug 5, 2017)

A Dog is a good idea...mine is small and if someone approaches my van he can be very noisy. I also think looking a little crusty is a good idea. Any white utility van trying to create the illusion of stealth only creates the illusion that you might be carrying tools or other simular items of Value. Trying to look stealth is a silly illusion. It is better to look like exactly what you are doing. The photograph is my tribute to stealth.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 5, 2017)

@Sameer , I love that sticker; "I'm retired - go around me". I want the back of my van to say something like that!


----------



## Sameer (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's another idea involving dogs. It's also good to be social and have friends everywhere.. Safety in numbers. A friend of mine showed up in the Cortez, Colorado Walmart parking lot and we parked together for a few days. You can see his dog in the picture guarding our rigs.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Aug 10, 2017)

I've never bothered much with stealth, but I think letting your vehicle look scuzzy is asking for another kind of negative attention. Police attention.

There's a balance. I've got my paperwork in order and I don't bother with parking where I'm not invited, but I still want to avoid police interactions at all costs. 

In fact s dog in your vehicle will get people to call the cops on you because they think you're dog is cooking to death even if the fucking engine is running.​


----------



## Sameer (Aug 11, 2017)

The idea is to look like " a traveler". In six years of Van dwelling I have never had that knock on the door. Trust me when I say, that unless you're parked in the wrong place the police don't give a rat's ass about you. I actually own nothing with the exception of the things that I use on a daily basis for camping. Lean, clean, and neat is the only appearance you need to have.
I don't live where the temperatures are above 85 degrees. I have wheel-estate so I just go live where the temperature is not an issue for me or my dog. Everyone has to travel in the way that suits their individual nature, but this is what has worked for me.


----------

